# Mantis pictures



## padkison (Feb 14, 2007)

I like taking pictures of my mantids; hope you like looking at them.

Wide Arm Mantis -  Adult Female






Peruvian species - nymph






Wide Arm Mantis - Adult Male


----------



## TNeal (Feb 14, 2007)

What beautiful mantids they are.  You are making me very jelouse.

Tom


----------



## padkison (Feb 14, 2007)

Acquisition is a cure for jealousy


----------



## nepenthes (Feb 15, 2007)

Beautiful. I wish i had gotten into mantids almost (instead of T's) :wall:


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow!, they are so perfect, love it
I remember back in Russia 
as teens we lived right by the "Black Sea"
fer summer in camp in tents
one morning I found huge(Am not exagerating)
pretty good 9 inces Prayin Mantis, bright green  
I have him/her as company for 2-3 days den he or she move on
but it wuz great company, such a cool bug
for sum reason from all bugs I always loved
Spiders, Scorpions, Dragonflys and Prayin Mantis
such a cool group and sure deserve respect


----------



## funnylori (Feb 15, 2007)

So pretty! I love mantids, they are so alien and so awesome! Wonderful pics!


----------



## dtknow (Feb 15, 2007)

Thats a new species for me...what is the sci name?

You need to take a photo compareing Hierodula to our native Chinese mantid or European mantid.


----------



## padkison (Feb 15, 2007)

Wide Arm is Cilnia humeralis.  Peruvian is a probable Pseudovates sp. similar to Pseudovates arizonae, but smaller.

Chinese gravid female from last fall






Heirodula membrenacae (yellow phase)






Both about the same size.


----------



## eelnoob (Feb 15, 2007)

Great pics and collection.



Did you get yours online? I have only seen one for sell at local petstore once and that was couple of years back.



How often do you feed them?


----------



## funnylori (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.mantiskingdom.com/index.php?start_from=35&ucat=&archive=&subaction=&id=&

A guy in Oregon, my friend knows him. I may or may not have purchased some of his Mantids at a show (I would have to see his picture to know for sure). He is really flakey with email though...


----------



## IguanaMama (Feb 23, 2007)

You are brave.  After seeing my mantis attack a roach about a gizallion times the size of its head, I am afraid to handle...  It also looks at me funny....


----------



## padkison (Feb 25, 2007)

Mantids are very handleable.  They may scrabble a bit when you initially take them out of their container, but quickly calm down.  If they go into defensive posture (like my avatar), they will strike at you if you harass them, but that is more like a punch. They don't latch on and attack.

They look at you funny because they have good eyesight and are watching you.

Get your magnifying glass, get one out and check it out.




IguanaMama said:


> You are brave.  After seeing my mantis attack a roach about a gizallion times the size of its head, I am afraid to handle...  It also looks at me funny....


----------



## Stylopidae (Feb 25, 2007)

padkison said:


> They don't latch on and attack.


Tell that to the chinese mantids I capture every fall 

Thier raptorial forelimbs don't really hurt...mostly it just surprises you. I've had them draw blood before, but the needle at the doctor's office hurts far more.


----------



## padkison (Feb 26, 2007)

You're right.  If you grab them, they will pinch you with their forelegs and chew on you.



Cheshire said:


> Tell that to the chinese mantids I capture every fall
> 
> Thier raptorial forelimbs don't really hurt...mostly it just surprises you. I've had them draw blood before, but the needle at the doctor's office hurts far more.


----------



## padkison (Feb 28, 2007)

Finally got these Giant Asians to make contact.  I seem to be having trouble with mating these days.  

The male would jump on and just hang there for hours, doing nothing.  Tonight, he finally did the job.  Good thing too, because I turned my back for a couple of minutes last week and this same female killed my only other male.

Both these came from an ooth I got last summer.

Now I need to convince the Nigerian Flower mantids to mate.


----------



## padkison (Mar 4, 2007)

Peruvian penultimate female


----------



## Stylopidae (Mar 4, 2007)

padkison said:


> Peruvian penultimate female



Do you have a scientiffic name for this guy?


----------



## ftorres (Mar 5, 2007)

*PSeudovates peruviana*

HEllo All,
This m,antis is a Pseudovates peruviana, which is a cousin of the famous Unicorn MAntis from Arizona Pseudovates arizonae and also related to the Mexican Unicorn mantis Phyllovates chlorophaea.

Regards
FT


----------



## padkison (Mar 7, 2007)

Pseudovates peruviana


----------



## Hedorah99 (Mar 7, 2007)

padkison said:


> Pseudovates peruviana


That is an awesome shot. It looks kinda like Lewis Carrol's The Jabberwock. I am not huge into mantids, but that is the first time I have seen one two fisting prey items.


----------



## ftorres (Mar 7, 2007)

*MANtids*

HEllo PErry,
Is that one or your males P peruviana?
Nice shot.
Hungry guy!!!!
FT


----------



## padkison (Mar 8, 2007)

African Budwing adult male


----------



## funnylori (Mar 9, 2007)

I love that last one! It looks just like my fiance... I mean... ;P  

Inquisitive, cute, happy, curious, hungry... There are a lot of looks that face has. 

Awesome! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm not sure if I should take offense or not . . . 

Perry, your mantids are _awesome._  Great photography skills, too.  :clap:


----------



## padkison (Mar 12, 2007)

Nigerian Flower Mantis











Asian Giant Female






African Budwing Female & Male


----------



## padkison (Mar 14, 2007)

Asian Giant eating a male  Eastern Carpenter Bee






L4 Ghost Mantis






African Budwing mating sequence (between pictures 2 & 3, a free-range fly landed in front of the female, she nailed it)


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Mar 14, 2007)

Ha!  I love the female's "expression" in the last picture.

That's a thing I love about mantids . . . the way the light hits their compound eyes, they appear to have pupils.  It gives them a much more human quality than most insects.


----------



## roach dude (Mar 15, 2007)

Yea, it seems to give them attitude and personality in thier expressions and the way theyare composed in pictures, very nice!


----------



## padkison (Mar 18, 2007)

African Budwing L4 nymph eating bluebottle fly.  This species is bold when it comes to tackling big prey.


----------



## nepenthes (Mar 18, 2007)

:worship: 

I want to get into mantids now!! I'm almost tempted not to get Tarantuals just due to their price now!

Beautiful Beautiful! :clap:


----------



## padkison (Mar 19, 2007)

Peruvian Pseudovates sp. adult male


----------



## funnylori (Mar 20, 2007)

You always have the most amazing photos! It makes me want to hitch hike all the way across the continent to see your collection in person.


----------



## padkison (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks.  I need to read my camera manual and look into lighting issues as well as use a tripod to get really good pictures.


----------



## funnylori (Mar 21, 2007)

I hope the eyes didnt give you the wrong impression... They were ment to show wishful thinking.  

I really think those are great pictures! I love seeing mantids, and it would be great to see them all in person. It is so much fun to hold them, and watch their movements.


----------



## padkison (Mar 29, 2007)

Pseudovates peruviana adult female


----------



## padkison (Mar 31, 2007)

Heirodula membranacea adult female eating two adult male B. lateralis roaches.


----------



## Natemass (Mar 31, 2007)

haha thats so good, those guys seem nice and mean


----------



## DJ_AlMighty_247 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey!

A couple of my Mantis pictures.

Hymenopus coronatus, mating:







Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii:







Deroplatys lobata:


----------



## loyaluntodeath (Apr 3, 2007)

...wow...the last picture is amazing! how long do mantids usualy live? from birth to average end of life, for a female....


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Apr 3, 2007)

I heard the max for a female was around 10 months.  

Great threat display picture, by the way.


----------



## loyaluntodeath (Apr 3, 2007)

Thats depressing  Tarantulas generaly cost more but they live ALOT longer....maybe i'll just stick with Tarantulas...ahhh i don't know...i realy want to get a carolina (duno scientific name) i caught one once and it was alot of fun...but i doubt its a good idea to keep a mantis on crix alone...

if anyone has spare dubia im always open i'll pay shipping!


----------



## padkison (Apr 4, 2007)

Age can vary by species.  Ten months for a female sounds right.  Ghost mantids are long lived, up to 18 months.  However, they also take longer to mature.  I have two African Budwing females that are about 10 months now and they are showing their age.  They have difficulty catching prey and spend a lot of time sitting on the bottom of their enclosures.


----------



## padkison (Apr 4, 2007)

Stagmomantis carolina.  They can be found along the east coast and others in the same genus across the country.  I tried to breed them last year and could not because all my males died in captivity before I could breed them.  I have an ooth coming this week and will try again.  I find them more intriguing and endearing than the Chinese mantids.  

Mantids do fine on crickets alone, although I use roaches and bluebottle flies because I don't like dealing with crickets on a large scale.



loyaluntodeath said:


> Thats depressing  Tarantulas generaly cost more but they live ALOT longer....maybe i'll just stick with Tarantulas...ahhh i don't know...i realy want to get a carolina (duno scientific name) i caught one once and it was alot of fun...but i doubt its a good idea to keep a mantis on crix alone...
> 
> if anyone has spare dubia im always open i'll pay shipping!


----------



## TNeal (Apr 4, 2007)

Awesome pictures.  They make me want more and more Mantids.

My Chinese Mantid nymphs are two weeks old now and doing well.  I started feeding them the larger fruit fly species, D. heidi, which they tackled with no problems.

I agree with people saying how the facial features make them look more intelligent.  When holding one I sometimes wonder just who is studying who.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Apr 4, 2007)

Amazing pics!! 

My Chinese mantids started hatching yesterday... all over my kitchen!   I put the 2 ooths in a small Ficus tree on the table and kind of forgot about them. (I was pretty discouraged after posting on mantidforum.com and thought they probably wouldn't hatch anyway.)

I hurried and put the little tree with the 2 ooths attached, into a screened enclosure and then started rounding up the stray 50 or so little "aliens". I guess the other ooth will hatch pretty soon.. if it's not a dud, after all. 

I have flightless fruitflies in abundance... hubby picked up 2 cultures cuz I thought they would be the dinky little vial ones... and they are the soda bottle ones instead! Looks like I'll have plenty of survivors then.  

Any pics of Orchid Mantis? Do you have some in your collection, padkison? Orchids and Ghosts are on my wish list... I just wanna see how I do with the Chinese first.


----------



## TNeal (Apr 4, 2007)

When I was ready for my Chinese Ootheca to hatch I thought I had plenty of flies also.  I started with 3 - 32 oz containers of them.  Guess What ??  I just about ran out after 2 weeks.  I suggest you get the larger fly species, D. heidi, as they are much bigger and you feed much less of them.

I also have a European Ootheca about to hatch if anyone in interested in some nymphs.  Let me know,

Tom


----------



## AneesasMuse (Apr 5, 2007)

I will look for the larger ones, then. Thanks, Tom. Btw, did you get yours online or locally?

I'm thinking of trying some Lobster roach nymphs... teeny tiny ones... and pin head crickets, as well. Once they've grown some, I mean.


----------



## padkison (Apr 5, 2007)

I have some orchids and ghosts too.  The ghosts are L5 and have proven hardy and easy to keep.  I had a terrible time with orchids dying on me.  I did not have the humidity/ventilation right.  Now I seem to have things straight and have a sub adult female and sub adult male plus a few smaller ones.  With my camera, the orchids are hard to take pictures of because they are white and look washed out with a flash.



AneesasMuse said:


> Amazing pics!!
> Any pics of Orchid Mantis? Do you have some in your collection, padkison? Orchids and Ghosts are on my wish list... I just wanna see how I do with the Chinese first.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Apr 5, 2007)

Have you ever tried to set up a photo box? I do it for my geckos and don't use the flash. It may work for you, if you haven't tried it already.

...I bet the Mantis will stay in the 'screen' longer than a Crested gecko will, too


----------



## padkison (Apr 5, 2007)

I've heard of photo boxes, but haven't had the motivation to set one up yet.



AneesasMuse said:


> Have you ever tried to set up a photo box? I do it for my geckos and don't use the flash. It may work for you, if you haven't tried it already.
> 
> ...I bet the Mantis will stay in the 'screen' longer than a Crested gecko will, too


----------



## TNeal (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello again,

I got the large fruitflies on line.  I highly recommend the place where I got them.  She sends out larger cultures and has many other types of live foods also available.  She is very pleasant to deal with.  When you contact her please mention me.

Name: Deborah Meyers
Email:   deborah22312@aol.com
Webpage:   http://dm30.tripod.com/diff/

I have read that baby Chinese Mantids can eat pin head cricketts from birth.  I have ordered 2000 of them, so we'll see.  My babies are starting to shed today.  The one that has shed is showing the green coloration.  With the shed her size has increased at least 33%.

I recommend Blaptica dubia for your feeder roaches.  I have some for sale/trade if you want some.

Let me know,

Tom


----------



## padkison (Apr 7, 2007)

L5 Ghosts











L3 Wide Arm






L1 Wide Arms






Adult Pseudovates peruviana female - Green Wings


----------



## nepenthes (Apr 7, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 7, 2007)

awesome pics


----------



## TNeal (Apr 8, 2007)

All I can say about those pics is WOW !!!


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 8, 2007)

I dont know much about mantids but i sure think its cool how that first pic have 3 different color variations.  Does that color variation go away by adult hood, or do they remain different?


----------



## Hendrik C. (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi,

_Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii_







Best regards,
Hendrik Cornehl


----------



## padkison (Jun 9, 2007)

Male Wide Arm nymph






Female Wide Arm nymph






Ghost penultimate male


----------



## syndicate (Jun 9, 2007)

wow that ghost mantis is crazy man.u selling those?


----------



## padkison (Jun 9, 2007)

If I can get some ooths from this group 



syndicate said:


> wow that ghost mantis is crazy man.u selling those?


----------



## Steven Gielis (Jun 10, 2007)

Rhombodera basalis


----------



## DJ_AlMighty_247 (Jun 12, 2007)

Idolomantis diabolica,













Gongylus gongylodes,













Sphodromantis centralis,


----------



## padkison (Jun 14, 2007)

Ghost mantis molt sequence


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jun 14, 2007)

That's awesome!  I always wondered how they got that big head projection out of the exuvium.


----------



## padkison (Jun 14, 2007)

Oops 

I wasn't keeping a real  close eye on these guys.  Good thing he mated her last week.  This week he tried to creep up the side rather than the rear :? .  Bad idea.


----------



## RodG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Keep Those Pics Coming!!!*

Excellent photos of some fantastic critters:drool:   I've been keeping mantids for a few years now and I never get bored


----------



## spyderguy1983 (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow, great pics. Thanks for sharing. It makes me want to start keeping mantids now!


----------



## padkison (Jun 24, 2007)

Orchid Ooth


----------



## RodG (Jun 24, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## padkison (Jul 8, 2007)

European mantis


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jul 8, 2007)

I love these guys!  They're the only species I find in Oregon, so they're the mantids I grew up with.  Brilliant green coloration.  Looks like you have a nice female there.

The eyespots are cool, too.    (It actually wasn't until I startled a pet mantid that I realized that's what they are.)


----------



## padkison (Jul 8, 2007)

Penultimate female Ghost Mantis


----------



## padkison (Jul 25, 2007)

Adult male Ghost






Adult Male European


----------



## tacoma0680 (Jul 26, 2007)

How big of a container do you keep these in?


----------



## padkison (Jul 26, 2007)

Depends on the mantid.  The European, Ghosts, Budwings, Wide Arms, etc  are kept in a 32 oz delicup.  Larger mantids like female Orchids and Asian Giants are kept in taller containers to ensure enough height for a proper molt (not always a guarantee - see below).  Rule of thumb is to have the mantid in a container with a height of at least 3x the mantids length for it to have room to molt.  



tacoma0680 said:


> How big of a container do you keep these in?


----------



## padkison (Jul 26, 2007)

Adult female Ghost











Orchid female fell during final molt and died    






Orchids mating


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jul 26, 2007)

That orchid is sad!    I had a giant Indian that fell during her final molt, but she pulled through with just a crumpled wing and a gimpy leg.  She survived another four months.


----------



## padkison (Jul 29, 2007)

Ghost female












Deroplatys lobata  (Dead Leaf) nymph


----------



## padkison (Aug 1, 2007)

*Carolina mantid mating*







Hard Core shot


----------



## wonderwes (Aug 1, 2007)

*did u know*

did u know mantids, susposedly are the smartest of all bugs . they also have a kill rate of like 90% their the most succesfull hunters on the planet they also have a defense against bats. its like a ultra sonic sound emiter on its abdomen it throws bats off their trail. the ones we get around here are very docile ive never been hurt by one. they say their are related to cock roaches


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Aug 1, 2007)

The money shot is . . . interesting . . . to say the least, Padkison. *weirded-out emote*

To wonderwes, if I understand my Discovery Channel correctly, their primary defense against bats is to tuck their wings in and simply fall.  It works pretty well.  And that kill rate wouldn't surprise me -- I accidentally dropped a cricket while feeding my Chinese mantis tonight and it caught the cricket as it fell by its face.  

Regarding the taxonomy, some entomologists consider cockroaches, mantids, walkingsticks, grasshoppers, crickets and katydids to be separate suborders of order Orthoptera.  The main thing they have in common is the wing style -- a straight leathery pair of forewings covering a pair of fan-shaped hindwings.

Padkison, that ghost chowing down on the roach is classic.  :clap:


----------



## padkison (Aug 2, 2007)

I always try and get a "money shot" of all my mantid pairing.  Not because I have got some kind of wierd kinky bug fetish.  Rather, I like documentation of matings to verify fertile ooths.  It does sort of gross me out in some way too, which is why I posted it, of course.



IHeartMantids said:


> The money shot is . . . interesting . . . to say the least, Padkison. *weirded-out emote*


----------



## padkison (Aug 3, 2007)

Carolina Mantid pictures


----------



## padkison (Aug 3, 2007)

European Female


----------



## padkison (Aug 11, 2007)

Europeans mating


----------



## DJ_AlMighty_247 (Aug 12, 2007)

_Sphodromantis_ (maybe _centralis_/_gastrica_...?)












_Hierodula membranacea_,






_Hymenopus coronatus_,












_Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii_,


----------



## lychas (Aug 12, 2007)

how do you house hundreds of bubs? Pics?


----------



## ANTHONY.T (Aug 12, 2007)

amazing species


----------



## padkison (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice pics DJ.  I love seeing an ooth hatch.

Ghost female playing dead


----------



## dtknow (Aug 12, 2007)

you can see the terror on those poor roaches faces!


----------



## moose35 (Aug 12, 2007)

padkison said:


> Ghost female playing dead


i had to do this...hope you don't mind

  moose


----------



## padkison (Aug 13, 2007)

She's pretty placid and laid back.  Not like the adult Wide Arm female I had who once she started packing it on to lay ooths, would latch on to your finger if you wiggled it in front of her.



moose35 said:


> i had to do this...hope you don't mind
> 
> moose


----------



## padkison (Aug 14, 2007)

Female European


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Aug 14, 2007)

That's cool!  I've never seen them hold their wings out unless they were doing a threat display.


----------



## padkison (Aug 15, 2007)

She was reacting to another mantis next to her and I pulled her out for a picture



IHeartMantids said:


> That's cool!  I've never seen them hold their wings out unless they were doing a threat display.


----------



## dragontears (Aug 27, 2007)

I thought I should share some macro pics I took of my female Chinese Mantid:

Puppy-dog eyes:












Yummy cricket eggs!


----------



## Cigarman (Aug 28, 2007)

*mantis from Maine, US*

Found one myself yesterday. Awesome beasties!


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 1, 2007)

Just want to share an old picture of my last surviving Blepharopsis Mendica (taken 2 months ago)


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Sep 1, 2007)

That is a _weird_-lookin' mantis there.  Sure goes good on the Aloe.


----------



## i_like_scorps (Sep 3, 2007)

All these photos and species are stunning! I've always been facinated with mantids but never kept them as pets because I heard they only have about an 8 month life expectancy.  Is that correct?  If not, what is the average life span of mantids?


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Sep 3, 2007)

That life expectancy is pretty close.  My record was nine months, I believe.  I think there's one species, the ghost mantis, that can live up to three years but is very slow developing.


----------



## i_like_scorps (Sep 3, 2007)

I think I'll stick with my scorps.  LOL  I've seen the price of some of them beautiful mantids and it's a bit pricey for a whopping 8 months.  LOL


----------



## Hendrik C. (Sep 30, 2007)

*The Look of Love!*

The Look of Love!







Regards,
Hendrik


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Oct 13, 2007)

Bud wing sees a cricket.






Cricket doesn't see a bud wing.

(click for zoom)


----------



## funnylori (Oct 13, 2007)

IHeartMantids said:


> Bud wing sees a cricket.
> http://oregonstate.edu/~reitmajm/Ar...Mantodea/Parasphendale agrionina/IMG_5351.JPG
> 
> Cricket doesn't see a bud wing.
> ...


Hey! I took these.   Good thing I'm a nice girl and can share... 

<edit> Mantids and I are partners. I don't mind that he posts these, we do share the camera. I just like a little credit.


----------



## funnylori (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## Fince (Nov 7, 2007)

Some *Mantis religiosa* pictures


----------



## keqwow (Nov 8, 2007)

*Aliens!!!!!!*

...and the government says there is no such thing as aliens??!?!?  I think these pictures beg to differ...especially the pictures of this thing: Idolomantis diabolica  These things are WAY COOL!!!!  But they only live for a short time don't they?  Unlike T's and scorpions...these guys are basically a pet that only lasts a few months don't they???


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Feb 9, 2008)

Orchid mantis next to a molt:
















Too fast for the camera!


----------



## padkison (Feb 11, 2008)

Pretty girl :clap:


----------



## Tunedbeat (Feb 21, 2008)

*Spiny flower mantis*

Sub adult male.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Feb 21, 2008)

Beautiful!!  I miss mine . . . never made it to adulthood.


----------



## Tunedbeat (Feb 21, 2008)

Sub-adult female,


















Last one, close up on the male.


----------



## Kevmaster06 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey, looking at all these extremely impressive pictures makes me want to get some even more. But i know nothing about them. so here are 2 questions.

Can they be kept together, and if so what kinds, if not all?

And where do you buy these because not alot of people here on AB sell them?


----------



## Jason Baily (Mar 21, 2008)

I would really like to have a orchid mantis!! They are quite possibly the most beautiful insect there is! Maybe I am partial though due to my love of collecting orchids. If anyone knows where I can aquire a couple of these I would greatly appreciate the info!


----------



## Techuser (Mar 21, 2008)

A cool dwarf specie that appeared at my backyard once


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Mar 22, 2008)

Thirsty orchid mantis:






"Mmm, that was a nice drink!"






(Photos courtesy of Lori)


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow those are some great mantids and great pics!  I've only kept some locals I've found.  I've never tried to raise any until recently.  I found an ootheca far w tx around the Big Bend region last year.  I have some of the babies now.  Here's a pic of one.  Some are saying S. carolina, someone else was thinking religiosa(?)  Hope I can keep some alive to adulthood.  I have about 10.  I posted the ootheca too.  Anymore ID shots?  All those other pics make me think about getting into mantids more sometime later on.


----------



## nhaverland413 (Mar 23, 2008)

what species is that tunedbeat?


----------



## Tunedbeat (Mar 24, 2008)

nhaverland413 said:


> what species is that tunedbeat?


Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii


----------



## padkison (Mar 24, 2008)

Most mantid species will cannibalize each other if kept together.  Some, like the TX Unicorn mantis and the Ghost mantis, can be kept communally.  At least until they reach adulthood.  I never tried keeping adult females together.

Go to mantidforum.com for mantis info and check the classifieds.  



Kevmaster06 said:


> Hey, looking at all these extremely impressive pictures makes me want to get some even more. But i know nothing about them. so here are 2 questions.
> 
> Can they be kept together, and if so what kinds, if not all?
> 
> And where do you buy these because not alot of people here on AB sell them?


----------

